# Why this Forum ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

1 - it entertains ME 2 - it educates ME 3 - gives ME a chance 2 share stories about PIKE 4- is it all about ME (should V LOL ) NO 5 - it's about a group of people that are PASSIONATE about the V -6 - 2 be passionate about a V you are passionate about life ( unless a serial killer) just like your V 7 - to due less in life you are just coasting ! I want to go to the field again - to an open field and sky - and all I ask - is a VIZSLA - and a BIRD to guide her by --- still love a life filled with HOPE!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

To the older pups - this was a MARK VII production - tell me if you know!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

**** mate..... I only come in here because they won't let me in anywhere else!! ;D


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

There are many different reasons I love this forum but the main three are:
-- it's international 
-- people are polite (for the most part)
-- people write in terms I can understand


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Loads of reasons! 

Great advice.. much better than any dog training book I have read, and all specific to the V!

Good to share experiences of our sometimes stubborn dogs! Relied on it through the bity puppy phase and was so good to know I'm not alone!

Friendly polite members.

Hilarious stories from some of the posters.

Great dog pictures.

Great way to procrastinate doing important stuff while at work :

And finally.. Great way to spend time while my husband and his friends are having a 23 hour session of Call of Duty: Modern Warfare!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

This forum is my "one and only"!! ;D It's the best!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Ditto, mswhipple! 

The first couple of months that I was on here - I would tell my best friend stories like "so I'm on this _vizsla forum_... It's basically a place where people go online to share stories, ask for/give advice..." -- "so you know how I'm on that _vizsla forum_...."

Finally she told me, "Erin, you know there is a forum for just about everything right?!". 

I had no idea!! That being said, I'm pretty sure they don't get any better than this! ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I used to post on the UK Vizsla site, and you could wait days if not weeks for any form of reply.This forum is far more informative,and the knowledge of the breed is even better.....so those few out there slagging off our forum..go LOL somewhere else...


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

and of course, there's the absolutely brilliant moderators... :


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I love this forum because

-I always get lots of advice

-everyone likes when you post pictures of your dog (whereas some members of my family might be getting a little tired of seeing Pippa run, Pippa sleep, Pippa run again ;D)

-Everyone is really welcoming and encouraging

-ENTERTAINMENT VALUE 

Even when I don't have time to comment, I am always reading...


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

REM - It's not nice to remind a lady of her age or how much TV she used to watch. ;D

I used to watch Adam 12 reruns and I can remember watching Emergency when it was showing. It was the first show that let me know that TV is predictable. We always waited for the '8:40 biggie' (where we lived, it aired from 8 to 9 at night) to see what fire the crew would extinguish that episode.

I love this forum for all the different ideas for enjoying time with Vs and solving their issues as quickly as possible.

I love this forum for all the pictures. I never remember to take pictures, so I never have enough pictures of Savannah.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Misery loves company ;D

These are some tough little dogs to get through "puppydom" with. It's nice to know that you're not alone, a bad owner, and yes, "Vizslas do do that".
It's also a way to give back to the breed, and try to help someone with their first V that are finding themselves a little overwhelmed at times.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

We needed help when we got Kian.
This place opened my eyes to what this breed is all about.
It can be a fun place when people are being positive.
Carry on.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I've actually referred to members of the forum I've never met as if they are my best friends in casual conversation... my family thinks I'm a little strange... 8)


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Jld - only as old as a V - they never grow up - mark VII productions started by Jack Webb ( Dragnet) the facts mam just the facts ! Har global mod for life (hope so ) 3fsh ocean front property for sale in Ky - this is why I love the forum - still LOL!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Because my dog doesn't understand a word in Hungarian


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

threefsh said:


> I've actually referred to members of the forum I've never met as if they are my best friends in casual conversation... my family thinks I'm a little strange... 8)


That's OK, we think you are too   And just like your family, we still love you as well!!


----------

